# To buy or just rent?



## snickers104 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok...been lurking on here for a while and trying to educate myself on timeshares...know to buy resale not retail.  Now the question comes down to "do I buy at all"?  I work for a power cooperative and through them I get a discount on Wyndham extra vacations...just booked a week at Grand Desert in Vegas for about $550.00 one bedroom suite in middle of August.  I know this is not the prime season in Vegas cause of the heat but only time both Wife and I could schedule.  We are getting older..kids grown and moved out and more vacation time for just us two.  We like to go different places and seldom go back to same location two years in a row for vacation.  IF we would buy we would prefer Branson...but with the perks from work I cant see paying about the same amount in MF's for a one week vacation to own a timeshare or just rent without the headache of ownership....any flaws to my thinking????  Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2013)

Branson and Las Vegas both have more supply than demand and have abundant, cheap rentals - you should rent.


----------



## snickers104 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is there ANY advantage to ownership over renting if the MF's are about the same as renting?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> Is there ANY advantage to ownership over renting if the MF's are about the same as renting?



In some locations there is an advantage to owning.  For instance, getting an ocean front unit at beach locations, or a ski resort during Christmas week.


----------



## snickers104 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you...thats kinda what I thought....I appreciate the advice and education here on this site.


----------



## kwindham (Jul 30, 2013)

I personally prefer owning to renting, but don't buy until you are 100% positive that this is what will work for YOU.  You can buy a ts fairly cheap, but may not be able to get out of is as easy.


----------



## momeason (Jul 30, 2013)

TS owners buy getaways for a lot less than your price even in a good season in Las Vegas...ie $200-$400 at very nice resorts.
If you want to invest a lot of time, I would buy. It is a fun, time consuming hobby. I am a bargain hunter and I love it!


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 30, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> Ok...been lurking on here for a while and trying to educate myself on timeshares...know to buy resale not retail.  Now the question comes down to "do I buy at all"?  I work for a power cooperative and through them I get a discount on Wyndham extra vacations...just booked a week at Grand Desert in Vegas for about $550.00 one bedroom suite in middle of August.  I know this is not the prime season in Vegas cause of the heat but only time both Wife and I could schedule.  We are getting older..kids grown and moved out and more vacation time for just us two.  We like to go different places and seldom go back to same location two years in a row for vacation.  IF we would buy we would prefer Branson...but with the perks from work I cant see paying about the same amount in MF's for a one week vacation to own a timeshare or just rent without the headache of ownership....any flaws to my thinking????  Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.



I do firmly believe that there is a place for ownership in timesharing, but it isn't for the standard resort, general time, 1-2 bedroom ownership especially in any overbuilt , even slightly seasonal area.  The only reasons to own in an overbuilt area is for a very specific resort or time that may carry a premium rental rate or be hard to obtain. If all you want is nice accommodations in a 1-2 bedroom unit in an overbuilt area (talking Branson, Las Vegas, Hawaii, Williamsburg, to a lesser degree Orlando type areas) then you can usually easily get it at a rental rate at or below the annual fees and with no purchase cost overhead & the resulting fee commitments. 

Even in a badly over-saturated area like Branson you MAY want to own so you can assure that you get a top demand time in the exact resort you like. It should still be easy to obtain a resale at a nice discount & then stay for the annual fee. Plus if it is a great resort & a guaranteed top demand time those are the type of weeks that can demand a premium over the annual fees as rent. You won't get rich but when for some reason you can't use it or you want to stay elsewhere it would be easy to rent / trade. 

Overall your thoughts are on the money. If yu do buy look at one or two weeks you really really want to use and only in great times at great resorts. Then use that access you get as an owner to utilize RCI/II for both trades & rentals as well as direct trades & no deposit bonus weeks - rentals to fill out your use needs. In the end you'll have great vacation "home bases" in large, usually amenity filled resort condos for the cost of small hotel rooms. That is what makes timeshares worth it. Enjoy.


----------



## snickers104 (Jul 30, 2013)

Was talking it over with the wife and in a few years it will make a lot more sense
to buy.  She will retire in 4 years (must be nice to have a liberal retirement from the County) and I will continue to work another 10 years...however I work a 12 hour shift so I only work 14 days in a month with one whole week off during every month...so we could travel off peak Sunday through Thursday and stretch points...just a thought.  Again thanks for the replies and education.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 5, 2013)

snickers104 said:


> Ok...been lurking on here for a while and trying to educate myself on timeshares...know to buy resale not retail.  Now the question comes down to "do I buy at all"?  I work for a power cooperative and through them I get a discount on Wyndham extra vacations...just booked a week at Grand Desert in Vegas for about $550.00 one bedroom suite in middle of August.  I know this is not the prime season in Vegas cause of the heat but only time both Wife and I could schedule.  We are getting older..kids grown and moved out and more vacation time for just us two.  We like to go different places and seldom go back to same location two years in a row for vacation.  IF we would buy we would prefer Branson...but with the perks from work I cant see paying about the same amount in MF's for a one week vacation to own a timeshare or just rent without the headache of ownership....any flaws to my thinking????  Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.



As an owner a 7 night stay in a 1BR Suite (check in 8/17) would run $442 (based on my maintenance at Bonnet Creek).   Depending on the MF where you owned the "cost" could be more of less.    So you would be saving a little per vacation.  So it would have to depend on the length of time you owned the property and how often you used it to see if there would be a return on your investment.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 5, 2013)

John,

I can't believe you lumped Hawaii in with Vegas, branson, Williamsburg, and orlando. 

Ian


----------



## ronparise (Aug 6, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> John,
> 
> I can't believe you lumped Hawaii in with Vegas, branson, Williamsburg, and orlando.
> 
> Ian



Im not sure I would think to lump Hawaii together with those other places, either, but it is a place with lots of timeshares where you can rent cheaper than paying maintenance fees. (at least you can from me)

For many of us Hawaii is a once in a lifetime vacation. I know for myself, Ill probably visit the various resorts that are within a days drive from my home, a hundred times, for every trip to Hawaii. I would be much better off renting or exchanging in, that one time rather than owning there., which I think is Johns point


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2013)

> Im not sure I would think to lump Hawaii together with those other places, either, but it is a place with lots of timeshares where you can rent cheaper than paying maintenance fees.
> 
> For many of us Hawaii is a once in a lifetime vacation. I know for myself, Ill probably visit the various resorts that are within a days drive from my home, a hundred times, for every trip to Hawaii. I would be much better off renting or exchanging in, that one time rather than owning there., which I think is Johns point



You cannot rent the the top rated resorts in Hawaii for less than the maintenance fee, except maybe on a last minute hardship rental.  But I wouldn't buy there, unless I was going every year.

Hawaii is a 5 hour flight for those of us on the West Coast and many of us do visit every year, or multiple times a year.  If you do that - owning makes sense.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 6, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> In some locations there is an advantage to owning.  For instance, getting an ocean front unit at beach locations, or a ski resort during Christmas week.



I agree with this comment.  Many of the Weeks I have owned were Fixed Week/Fixed Unit ocean front or Fixed Week/Fixed Unit ski weeks.  Also remember that if you rent, you will never be surprised with a Special Assessment.

George


----------



## ronparise (Aug 6, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> You cannot rent the the top rated resorts in Hawaii for less than the maintenance fee, except maybe on a last minute hardship rental.  But I wouldn't buy there, unless I was going every year.
> 
> Hawaii is a 5 hour flight for those of us on the West Coast and many of us do visit every year, or multiple times a year.  If you do that - owning makes sense.



Denise

Johns post was not talking about the top rated resorts

he said " If all you want is nice accommodations in a 1-2 bedroom unit ..."

And I think you can rent the just "nice" resorts for less than their mf.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hawaii makes the list because it involves a required, expensive trip (for the vast majority of potential owners) that most wouldn't want to be tied to every use year. It also has a ton of resorts and virtually any of them can be rented - many, but not all, below the annual fees and certainly below the annual fees plus the overhead of a purchase cost. It tends to be a "once or twice in a lifetime" destination for many which again means that renting makes far more sense than owning.  Every thing considered it behaves much as an overbuilt area would.


----------



## TimGolobic (Aug 9, 2013)

*Own and rent!*

I would consider buying in to the program you are most interested in at the lowest level possible and at the cheapest location. Then use your points to stay within the system. And even if you buy a low number of points, there's plenty of ads on this site and others for owners who "rent" and transfer their points to you for cheaper than ownership or MF.

For example, buy in to Marriott at 1,000 points, which doesn't get you much, but then get extra points from owners for around $.60 per point in amount that you need for a particular trip.

Tim
(ad removed)


----------



## PSS (Aug 9, 2013)

*Buy vs Rent: Consider All Costs*

Many of the comments in the Rent vs. Buy discussion seem to focus upon finding Rentals available for less than the MF of the sale alternative. While that’s nice, if possible, it does not tell the whole story nor settle the issue.
     It’s also important to remember that when making this comparison there are a number of other “Owning Costs” to consider in the decision, & that when buying, you are making some significant long-term financial commitments to future costs. Moreover, these commitments are likely to extend over many years of ownership, possibly even 15-20 + years.
     First, consider the “Opportunity Cost”, or the cumulative earnings your initial investment could have generated over those years of ownership had you instead rented. Additionally, depending upon how optimistic you are about the residual value of your purchase at the end of ownership, there will be the “Depreciation Cost” of your initial investment. (If you don’t agree that this is a real cost, check out some of the resale prices!) The interaction of number of years of ownership, assumed residual value & assumed opportunity earnings rate will produce a variety of values, but suffice it to say that there is an annual cost involved.
     Next is the ever-escalating MF, which, over many years of ownership, represents a considerable debt which you have assumed in buying. For example, if a $1,050/Yr.  MF increases at 5%/year over an assumed ownership period of 15 years, the Present Value of the debt you have accepted is about $15,000!
     And, since few buyers will never want to exchange their unit for some other location, that cost as well should be considered. Over a lengthy ownership period, those fees may add up to considerable dollars.
     Finally, there are very likely to be some special assessments, as it is hard to imagine that facilities such as these will survive 10-20 years of constant use without the need for significant upgrade costs. As an example, a friend of mine reports $5,000 in special assessments over the 28 years he has owned one of his TS units. That works out to about $179/year.
     The point is, when you buy, you are making a long-term commitment to costs, so be certain that you are considering ALL of them!


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 9, 2013)

In the same line of thought remember that when you own to use it is assumed that you want to stay in the resort you own at. But when you buy mostly to trade then you are placing a bet that the resort, time, unit size and even location within a resort will be available via trade. All too often that isn't the case. 

When you rent you simply place those criteria on the process. If the renter can't deliver what you want you can walk or ask for a lower price - either way you win.  And with no upfront expense to you at all.  You REALLY have to want a place or system to be able to justify owning now days.  The ability to rent virtually anything at or below the maintenance cost is higher than ever before.  Rents can actually rise considerably and still remain the overall better value for most people.


----------



## bdh (Aug 16, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> When you rent you simply place those criteria on the process. If the renter can't deliver what you want you can walk or ask for a lower price - either way you win.



True statement if the renter doesn't have a strong desire or need for a specific time or location - not so true if a specific time or location is a must have.



timeos2 said:


> The ability to rent virtually anything at or below the maintenance cost is higher than ever before.  Rents can actually rise considerably and still remain the overall better value for most people.



While this is a valid "general" comment, it is not an absolute universal fact.  Again, if a specific time or location is a requirement, the "general" comment is out the window.

Using the 1st rule of TSing - what works for one person may not work for the next.  Each individual's circumstances (age, family status, employment, vacation time, retirement, finances, travel must have's, travel desires, etc) will determine what works for them.


----------



## vacationdoc (Aug 17, 2013)

If you really are last minute bookers for an overdeveloped area like Las Vegas or Branson, I would definitely rent.  This is what is available on skyauction.com rentals for Las Vegas tonight: 
Club de Soleil
Las Vegas, NV
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	8/23/13 - 8/30/13
$365.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	8/30/13 - 9/6/13

Grand Destinations Vacation Club at the Oasis Resort
Mesquite, NV
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	8/24/13 - 8/31/13
$365.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	8/24/13 - 8/31/13
$365.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	8/25/13 - 9/1/13
$365.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	8/31/13 - 9/7/13
$365.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	8/31/13 - 9/7/13
$365.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/1/13 - 9/8/13
$365.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	9/7/13 - 9/14/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/8/13 - 9/15/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	9/14/13 - 9/21/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/15/13 - 9/22/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	9/21/13 - 9/28/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/22/13 - 9/29/13
$445.00	2 Bedrooms, 6 Guests, Mini Kitchen	Last one!	9/22/13 - 9/29/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	9/28/13 - 10/5/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	9/28/13 - 10/5/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/29/13 - 10/6/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	10/5/13 - 10/12/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	10/6/13 - 10/13/13

Royal Vacation Suites
Las Vegas, NV
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	Studio, 2 Guests	Last one!	8/23/13 - 8/30/13
$365.00	Studio, 2 Guests	Last one!	8/30/13 - 9/6/13
$365.00	Studio, 2 Guests	Last one!	9/6/13 - 9/13/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests	2 or more	9/20/13 - 9/27/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests	Last one!	9/27/13 - 10/4/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests	Last one!	10/4/13 - 10/11/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests	Last one!	10/11/13 - 10/18/13

Sunchaser Premier at Oasis Resort
Mesquite, NV
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	8/25/13 - 9/1/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	10/13/13 - 10/20/13

Tahiti Village
Las Vegas, NV
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$575.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	10/4/13 - 10/11/13

The Carriage House
Las Vegas, NV
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	Studio, 2 - 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	8/24/13 - 8/31/13

WorldMark Las Vegas on the Boulevard
Las Vegas, NV
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$745.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	10/11/13 - 10/18/13

Worldmark Las Vegas - Tropicana
Las Vegas, NV
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$575.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	9/29/13 - 10/6/13
$575.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	10/11/13 - 10/18/13

Wyndham Grand Desert
Las Vegas, NV
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$575.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	9/27/13 - 10/4/13
$575.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	9/29/13 - 10/6/13
$575.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	10/4/13 - 10/11/13

Wyndham Tropicana at Las Vegas
Las Vegas, NV
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	8/23/13 - 8/30/13

and this is what is available in Branson area ( one page of 3 in the area)


[ first | previous ]123[ next | last ]

MROP at Eagle's Nest
Branson, MO
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$445.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	10/3/13 - 10/10/13
$575.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	9/12/13 - 9/19/13

Nantucket Bay Condominiums
Sunrise Beach, MO
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	Studio, 2 - 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	9/6/13 - 9/13/13

Palace View by Spinnaker
Branson, MO
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/7/13 - 9/14/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Mini Kitchen	Last one!	9/14/13 - 9/21/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	Last one!	9/14/13 - 9/21/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/21/13 - 9/28/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Mini Kitchen	Last one!	9/28/13 - 10/5/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	9/28/13 - 10/5/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/28/13 - 10/5/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	10/5/13 - 10/12/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	10/12/13 - 10/19/13

Port Elsewhere
Lake Ozark, MO
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$445.00	2 Bedrooms, 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	9/21/13 - 9/28/13
$445.00	2 Bedrooms, 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	9/28/13 - 10/5/13
$445.00	2 Bedrooms, 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	10/12/13 - 10/19/13

Roark Vacation Resort
Branson, MO
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	8/31/13 - 9/7/13
$365.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	9/1/13 - 9/8/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	9/21/13 - 9/28/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	9/22/13 - 9/29/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	9/29/13 - 10/6/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	10/5/13 - 10/12/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	10/6/13 - 10/13/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	10/12/13 - 10/19/13

Silverleaf's Holiday Hills
Branson, MO
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	Hotel, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	8/23/13 - 8/30/13
$365.00	Hotel, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	8/24/13 - 8/31/13
$365.00	Hotel, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	8/30/13 - 9/6/13
$365.00	Hotel, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	8/31/13 - 9/7/13
$365.00	Hotel, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	9/6/13 - 9/13/13
$365.00	Hotel, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	9/7/13 - 9/14/13
$445.00	Hotel, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	9/20/13 - 9/27/13
$445.00	Hotel, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	9/27/13 - 10/4/13
$445.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	9/27/13 - 10/4/13
$445.00	Hotel, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	9/28/13 - 10/5/13
$445.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	9/28/13 - 10/5/13
$445.00	Hotel, 2 Guests, Partial Kitchen	Last one!	10/4/13 - 10/11/13

Silverleaf's Ozark Mountain Resort
Kimberling City, MO
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$445.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	9/27/13 - 10/4/13
$445.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	9/28/13 - 10/5/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	10/12/13 - 10/19/13
$575.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	9/14/13 - 9/21/13
$575.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	10/4/13 - 10/11/13
$575.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	10/5/13 - 10/12/13
$575.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	10/11/13 - 10/18/13
$575.00	2 Bedrooms, 4 - 6 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	10/12/13 - 10/19/13

South Shore Lake Resort
Hot Springs, AR
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$445.00	Studio, 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	9/13/13 - 9/20/13
$445.00	Studio, 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	9/20/13 - 9/27/13
$445.00	Studio, 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	10/4/13 - 10/11/13
$445.00	Studio, 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	10/11/13 - 10/18/13

Stonebridge Village Condominiums
Reeds Spring, MO
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Mini Kitchen	Last one!	9/1/13 - 9/8/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Mini Kitchen	Last one!	9/8/13 - 9/15/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	Last one!	9/8/13 - 9/15/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/22/13 - 9/29/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/22/13 - 9/29/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	9/27/13 - 10/4/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	9/29/13 - 10/6/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 2 - 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	9/29/13 - 10/6/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	10/4/13 - 10/11/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Mini Kitchen	Last one!	10/6/13 - 10/13/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	Last one!	10/6/13 - 10/13/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	10/6/13 - 10/13/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	10/6/13 - 10/13/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Partial Kitchen	2 or more	10/11/13 - 10/18/13
$445.00	Studio, 2 Guests, Mini Kitchen	Last one!	10/13/13 - 10/20/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Full Kitchen	2 or more	10/13/13 - 10/20/13
$445.00	1 Bedroom, 4 Guests, Mini Kitchen	2 or more	10/13/13 - 10/20/13

Surrey Vacation Resort
Branson, MO
Price	Unit Description	Units Available	Check-In/Check-Out
$365.00	Hotel, 2 Guests	2 or more	8/31/13 - 9/7/13
$365.00	Hotel, 2 Guests	Last one!	9/7/13 - 9/14/13
$445.00	Hotel, 2 Guests	Last one!	9/14/13 - 9/21/13
$445.00	Hotel, 2 Guests	Last one!	9/21/13 - 9/28/13
$445.00	Hotel, 2 Guests	Last one!	10/12/13 - 10/19/13
[ first | previous ]123[ next | last ]

If you check out skyauction's ready set go auctions you can get these for a few dollars less.  

If you lurk around Tug for long, you will decide to buy, but until then, I would rent.


----------



## Sandra Joan (Aug 23, 2013)

kwindham said:


> I personally prefer owning to renting, but don't buy until you are 100% positive that this is what will work for YOU.  You can buy a ts fairly cheap, but may not be able to get out of is as easy.



Hopefully, Renting is a better option than owning at first. And, this can certainly make a clear depiction before hiring a own property and could level up the constraints that might happen. This would really be a nice idea!


----------

